# [Resolved] Can't Run MSINFO32!!!



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi:

My O/S is Windows ME. When I enter MSINFO32 in the Run box I always get: This page can't be displayed. A few weeks ago I discovered this and decided to reinstall my Windows ME O/S. After reinstalling I was able to run MSINFO32. A few days later I tried again and was unable to run MSINFO32. Is there anyone who is using Windows ME that is having this problem? And could you suggest what I may have to do to correct this?

Thanks


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Can you get to MSINFO the long way round - start\programs etc


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Steamwiz:

If I go through start>programs>system tools>system info, I also get: The page cannot be displayed.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello!

I am assuming that ME has SFC like Win98se? If so try restoring msinfo32.exe by going to Start > Run..._SFC_. Select "Extract one file from installation disc." and enter msinfo32.exe. Extract from the cabs on your HDD or from the Windows installation CD. Again I am assuming that ME is similar to 98. On mine, msinfo32 is in: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSINFO\MSINFO32.EXE". Save to that location and see if that works.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Like pyritechips I also have win98 - so i don't know the location of this file in ME

Try using "find files and folders" to determine the location of the file

As you are using ME, you will not be able to run SFC from start\run - you will need to access SFC from msconfig

steam


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I went to Start>Run entered SFC and got windows can't find SFC. I then went to Search For files-folders and found it but couldn't open it.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

!. you will not be able to run SFC from start\run - you will need to access SFC from msconfig - re-read my post above

2. You don't want to open it - you need to replace it - you need to extract the file and replace the corrupt file

Try using "find files and folders" to determine the location of the file - write down the path to the file so that you know where to extract the file to

if you don't understand this - just shout and I'll try to get someone with ME to help

steam


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Steamwiz:

SFC is located in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM. I don't see SFC listed in msconfig.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I have a question about this. Do you mean you get the Page cannot be displayed? Or does System Information open. But in the right pane you see a message that there is no information to display?

I had a similar problem with windows 98SE and fond that I needed to replace a file. I think it was

msvcrt.dll

But am not certain. Please post back with the details.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi GoJoAGoGo

Obviously I have not made my instructions clear enough

The corrupt file you need to replace is "msinfo32"

When I said :-
Try using "find files and folders" to determine the location of the file - write down the path to the file so that you know where to extract the file to

The file I was refering to was "msinfo32"

SFC is the program you use to replace this file (there is nothing wrong with SFC - you don't need to look for this file)

To use SFC to replace "msinfo32"..........do this

go to start\run and type *msconfig*

In msconfig you will see an "extract" button - press this and SFC (system file checker) will start - you then need to extract a good copy of msinfo32 from your windows cd or cab files on the hard drive - to the location of msinfo32 on your hard drive.

*Before you do any of this - answer Mosaic's question - we may be looking at the wrong corrupt file*

steam


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Mosaic1:

When I try to run MSINFO32 The System Information page nevers opens, instead I get a white page that says: The page cannot be displayed. This occurrs when I enter MSINFO32 in the Start>Run or when I go to Start>Programs>System Tools>System Information. Like I stated in my 1st post, when I reinstalled Windows ME, I could run MSINFO32 and the System Information page would open. Then a few days later, when I tried, I keep getting: The page cannot be displayed.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi GoJoAGoGo

It is a puzzle why it should appear to become corrupted so quickly

So is it the WHOLE page or just the right hand side with the information that displays the message "The page cannot be displayed"

If you can answer this - then we will wait for Mosaic's reply

steam


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Steamwiz:

I'm on a different computer now and unable to try the suggestions that you mentioned in your last post. When I do try them, I'll post a reply concening my results.

Thanks


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

My Windows98 error is not the same thing as your problem.

I recreated your error on my WinXP PRO. That error is generally attributed to a missing htm file. Renaming a particluar htm file resulted in a page cannot be displayed error.

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\System\sysinfo\*msinfo.htm*

This file creates the System Information Window. If it doesn't exist, I get the help and support center window with the page cannot be displayed message.

I tried reinstalling PCHEALTH but that didn't replace the file. I registered msinfo.dll, but that didn't recreate the htm file.

I am not sure how to recreate it. I looked in my install files and couldn't find it. Something creates this htm, but I am not sure what.

You might try reinstalling PCHEALTH anyway.

Go to Windows\INF (This is a hidden folder. First go to folder options>view and be sure Show all files is selected)

Find PCHEALTH.inf right click on it and choose install.

You may be asked for your install CD.

In the meantime if that doesn't work, I am going to email one of the Moderators here who runs Win ME and ask him to look for the file and possibly get it to you. Because I did this on XP Pro. and you are using ME, there also may be differences and this information may not apply to your System. I'd like him to have a look.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJoAGoGo
Mo is correct the msinfo.htm will have to be created by or extracted from the WinME install CD. It is not appearing in a text search of WinME Cab files. If the .htm is not recreated when you overinstall PCHealth then I will have to send you a copy to replace the lost one. 

Steam questioned how this could be after just a short time and that is a good question since it was present after your WinME reinstall. I do not have an answer for you concerning that fact.

Also SFC.exe does not exist in WinME it is replace by SFP (System file protect. SFP is monitoring your system constantly looking for any system files that have been changed and if any are found changed then upon restart it invokes SFC.dll for replacing the changed file with a fresh copy from your cab files. 
The extract function is also handled by the SFC.dll which can be accessed via msconfig.

Let us know if the reinstall of PCHeath corrects the loss if not then send me your Private E-mail addy and I will send you a copy.

Dave


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for looking in. I agree there may be a bigger problem here. Perhaps time for some disk diagnostics too after everything else has been settled. 

I kept trying to recreate the htm file, but had no luck at all doing it.


Mo


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi Dave

Not having ME - your explanation of how SFP and SFC interact with each other was very informative - I've learnt something tonight  

thanks

So it's the msinfo.htm not not msinfo32.exe thats the problem

I don't have an msinfo.htm in win98 - so I'd never have thought of that one

Maybe it's not in the ME cab files - because it's an XP thing ?

steam


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Steam
Actually I believe it is spawned from an .exe during install of PCHeath.

Mo
Yes I do believe this is a symptom of a larger problem and diagnostics may be in order. Drive and RAM. Also since MSINFO is .htm I would not exclude a problem with IE.

Here is the msinfo.htm contents. As you can see it is a large collecton display program as first thought but requires another program or programs to actually do its collection.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave, Mo, Steam:

I found the PC Health folder, I right clicked it but install doesn't appear in the menu. I'll give you my e-mail addy and you can send me the files to install. Please give me a step by step on what to do. Thanks...


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJoAGoGo
Actually you have the file so E-mail will not be necessary. If you download the .txt file I attached to you desktop then:

Locate the file on your desktop and rightclick and select rename. Remove all of the name and type in msinfo.htm then hit enter. Windows will warn you but accept the change anyway. Once the htm is created copy it from your desktop and try and paste it in the 
C:\Windows\PCHealth\HELPCTR\System\Sysinfo folder.

If Windows complains about it being protected then paste the file in your documents and then use we will use the extract function to move it.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

There is no .txt file attached to my desktop. I might of been away from this site when you did it.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Look at post #18 above

see the attached .txt file ?

double click the file - when asked whether you want to open or save the file - choose save and save it to your desktop

now you have one

steam


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sorry GoJo maybe I did not explain correctly. the text file is attached to this post. Download it to your desktop and take it from there as instructed.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=701603#post701603

dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave-Steam:

OK, I downloaded the file to my desktop and now will follow your instuctions in post#20.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

GoJoAGoGo,

Hi. The idea was to reinstall PCHealth to recreate the missing file. Although it didn't work for my on XP.

But Dave has supplied you the missing file. Let's hope that's all that's missing. You may get more errors.


You went to the wrong place to do the reinstall before. 


You needed to go to Windows\inf

Find PCHEALTH.INF

Right click on PCHEALTH.INF and choose install.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave-Steam:

OK, I renamed the file to msinfo.htm hit enter then right clicked it and choose copy. I then located C:\Windows\PCHealth\HELPCTR\System, but I don't know how to paste it in.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
When you have the folder open C:\Windows\PCHealth\HELPCTR\System\*Sysinfo* folder open then right click in an open area of the folder and paste it there.

Mo is correct that we have not done the reinstall of the PCHealth.inf file as instructed and may end up having to do that. If this is not the only problem then we move there.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave

I copied msinfo.htm file, copied it and tried to paste it to the open sysinfo folder. I got the following error: Cannot create or replace msinfo.htm. Access is denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write protected and the file is not currently in use.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
That is what I was afraid of. SFP is preventing you from acting in any capacity to change\replace the file. Take the file now and place it in your documents folder and then go to start\run and type in MSConfig and hit enter. When you reach the first screen select extract. Type in msinfo.htm , next direct the where from to your documents folder where you placed the file and the where to is the C:\Windows\PCHealth\HELPCTR\System\Sysinfo folder. If extract comes back and warns say yes.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave-Steam-Mo:

I attempted to perform instructions from post#29 last night, it failed. I'm on a different computer now and unable to try again. To make sure I was doing it correctly, I will attempt again later today and post my results.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJoAGoGo
If it still fails tring to extract it may be becuse it wants the file zipped into a cab. At this point it is not worth the effort to do that so copying using DOS Mode may be aour best option. However before you do that reread Mo's instructions in the PCHealth.inf file and try the reinstall route first. As Mo mentioned this may be a bigger problem and there may be other items also missing so lets give PCHeath.inf a shot at replacing them. If that still does not replace and fix the problem then it will be off to DOS for a Copy command.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave:

When I enter Windows\inf in Search for files or folders named Box a message appears and says 'Windows\inf' is not a valid folder then, a *.* appears in the Search for files or folders named Box. If I click Search Now with the *.* in the box I get a page filled with file folders, applications, text documents etc... A PCHealth file folder is there but a .INF is not present. If I right click PCHealth there is no install option present in the menu. If I enter PCHealth.INF in the search for files or folders named Box, 0 files are found.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You may be missing the PCHEALTh.inf file.


In folder options>View do you have Hide Files extensions for known file types checked? IF so, please uncheck it.


Go to find files and do the search again.


To find the Windows inf folder you should do a find files.

not windows\inf

instead search for. Use the quotation marks as shown. 

"inf"

PCHEALTH.INF is not supposed to be in the PCHEALTH Folder. It is supposed to be in 

C:\windows\inf

The Inf folder holds the various inf files.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
The PCHealth.INF file should be located in the C:\Windows\inf folder. Navigate there and see if it exists. If so use Mo's instructions to install. On my machine it is not a hidden file but yours may be different so make sure you go to Control panel\folder options\view tab first and place check n the show hidden files option line and click apply then ok.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I went to folder options and put a tic next to show hidden files and folders. Then I was able to search and find PCHealth.INF. I right clicked it and choose install. I then tried to Run msinfo32 and I still got The page can not be displayed.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It was worth a shot. DAve had to sign off. HE asked me to come back and guide you throught the next steps.

Let's try this. Did you put msinfo.htm in My Documents? If not, do that. 
I am attaching a text file named fix.txt
Download that file and rename it *fix.bat*
Save fix.bat in C:\

This is going to do the copying for you. It is a simple batch file. 
Create a Win ME Bootdisk if you do not already have one. Go to control Panel>Add remove programs and click on the Startup Disk tab. That's how it is done in 98. I hope it's the same in WinME. Create the floppy bootdisk.

Restart system with bootdisk in the drive. When the system starts. 
Select Minimal boot. this will bring you to 
an A:\>Prompt

type* C:*
and press enter
This will bring you to a C prompt. 
At the C:\>

type
*fix.bat*
Press enter

This will run the batch file. The batch will copy the htm file to the correct folder for you. So long as you have put the files where I instructed, it should work. 
You'll get a message that one file has been copied. Remove the bootdisk from the drive and press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart the computer.
When you get into Windows, see if you can run msinfo32.

I am assuming you have not put the My Documents folder anyplace special. It is in its original location. IF not, let me know where it is and I'll change the commands.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Mo:

I downloaded the fix.txt file to my desktop and renamed it to fix.bat and moved the file to C:\My Documents. That's as far as I can go now. I have to buy some more floppy disks before I can complete this. I will post back after I finish and hopefully I will have some good news. 

Thanks


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

GoJoAGoGo,

OK I'll see you later. I am about to sign off for the night. It's late here. Hope you have some good luck with it.


Mo


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Mo:

Just to be sure everything is correct to this point, after I changed the file name to fix.bat, I moved it to C:\My Documents, then I opened it and it appears on a MS-DOS window and reads as follows:


C:\My Documents>cd Windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\sytem]sysinfo
Invalid directory

C:\My Documents>copy C:\MyDocu~1\msinfo.htm
File not found - C:\My Docu~1\msinfo.htm
0 file(s) copied


The Invalid directory, File not found and 0 file(s) copied concern me. I've never use a MS-DOS before and this is all new to me.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Just have a few minutes before I have to leave this morning.
The Fix.bat file will have to be run in DOS mode so you will have to have a WinME bootdisk as Mo instructed.

Note: The fix.bat cannot be run as you did in the Windows enviroment because windows is protecting the .htm file and WinME only has partial DOS capability. However you doing so pointed out the sysinfo folder is missing.

So We must create a new Sysinfo folder.

1) Right click your start button lower right and select explore.
2) Clicking the plus signs in left pane navigate to:
+ C:
+ Windows
+ PCHealth
+ HELPCTR
System

3) Once to System folder click to highlight and when it is opened in right pane find an open area in right pane and right click then select new folder.
4) Name the new folder *Sysinfo*
See attached pic
5) Close Windows explorer.

Place Fix.bat in Root of C:\ Drive

1) Locate the fix.bat file that you said you place in My Docs folder and right click to copy it.
2) After copied right click Start button and click to explore again.
3) Click to highlight C: Drive in left pane which will display contents of folder in right pane. 
4) Now right click in a blank spot of the C: Drive contents shown in right pane and select Paste.
5) After paste close Windows explorer.

Close all applications and place your WinME bootdisk in A: Floppy drive and restart computer.

1) When selection window appears during restart arrow to select Minimal boot and hit enter.
2) Follow Mo's instructions posted from A:>Prompt

Dave

Note: As Mo said create a bootdisk via Start\Control Panel\Add-Remove programs\Startup disk


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

No.

fix.bat goes in C:\

Not in My Documents.


Msinfo.htm belongs in C:\My Documents

Because you ran that file from the wrong directory the path was not complete to the sysinfo folder and it generated that error. 


Please be sure the files are where they belong before you try to run it again.


And as Dave mentioned, you do have to run it in a DOS session outside of Windows. But now we know you had the files in the wrong place. So maybe it's a good thing you tested it first.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave-Mo:

I followed the steps in post#40 and created a new system folder renamed it to sysinfo and moved text.bat to DiskC:. I then tried to create a Startup Disk and got a error that reads:

Disk Initialization Error
Setup cannot properly initialize the disk that you inserted.
Error: Disk sector was not found.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
I have received that message before when the disk inserted was the improper format. Try this, insert disk in "A" and then go to "My Computer" right click to select "A" floppy drive and select Format. Do a complete format verses quick format. After format is done then close My computer and retry creating Bootdisk again via add-remove programs.

If no Joy then we will have to try downloading and creating a boot disk from download. Currently the site I like to use is not responding. http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I went to My Computer and tried the full format and it wouldn't work. I bought IBM Formatted Floppys, which was the only type I could find. It seems all brands of Floppy Disks are IBM Formmated. The package said thet were compatible with IBM and all IBM-compatible PC's. I have a Dell PC.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Humm!
Lets try just a quick format then. If no go then try saving any file to floppy disk and see if the "A" drive is working properly.
If file saves OK onto the Diskette then lets not mess with trying to create one from Add-Remove programs. Instead go to the link I provided and download the boot disk for WinME. Download it to your desktop. Once on desktop grab a new floppy from the ones you purchased and have it ready to place in drive. Now locate the download for the WinME bootdisk and double left click it. The program will prompt you to insert disk in drive "A" Floppy. Once inserted Click OK. After bootdisk is created then use that when restarting computer and then follow the directions as Mo Gave.

Dave

PS: Have to leave now so post back results of how far you got and I will review and reply before I leave for work tomorrow.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave-Mo

I must apologize for not continuing with your suggestions. I got frustrated with all the deadends I was hitting and went ahead and reinstalled Windows ME. I was thinking the reason why I couldn't create a floppy disk was due to an error in Windows ME and that by reinstalling would correct it. Boy was I wrong!!! I got msinfo32 to run, but now have a few new issues to deal with. First I lost IE6 and now have IE5.5 again. When I try to install IE6, it fails every time just like explained in my 1-5-03 post which I have linked below. I'm getting an error when I click on IE, Search For Files and Folders, My Documents, Recycle Bin and probably a lot of other things I haven't tried to click. Also the same error when I went back again to reinstall Windows ME. The error reads:

Explorer has caused an error in WMPDXM.DLL

When I close the error all my system tray icons disappear. And sometimes when I close the error it goes to the restore my Active Desktop Page. Looks like I've got in over my head now. Any suggestions how to get rid of this new error?

Both of you have worked hard on trying to correct my msinfo32 problem and I failed to be patient and follow all of your suggestions through. Again I apologize.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111488


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Yes we do have a real mess on our hands now! We were inches away from the finish line and now back to the start!
Anyway it is recommended to uninstall IE6 and from what I am reading WMP9 before and Over install of WinME is done otherwise a mismatch occurs with files and ActiveX.

Before we can recommend any course of action here I want to research the WMPDXM.DLL error more. Appears there is an older control msdxm.ocx that can be substituded for WMPDXM.DLL but am unfamiliar with this process and it will require some registry work and re-registering the programs.

I personally wish to think about our next course of action today before I advise. Will get back to you later today if someone has not jumped in with information.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave:

Did you have any success researching WMPDXM.DLL? If you choose not to continue with this issue, I will understand. You, Mo and Steam put alot of effort in dealing with the other issue and I was totally wrong in doing what I did before asking you if it was going to be worth it. So let me know what you decide to do.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
I am not sure where we can go with this other than to try a few items first.

Restart in SafeMode by continually tapping the F8 key while system is restarting. Select Safemode and hit enter.

Video will look funny since it is running basic drivers.

Now go to add-remove programs in control panel and scrool down to see if Microsoft Interent Explorer 6.0 and tolls is listed there. If so the highlight and click remove. Select remove if windows pops up.

After removal then also locate Windows Media Player 9 if there and highlight and remove.

Restart system to normal and see if error occurs.

If none of the above are available then let us know that to.

Dave

PS: I see you posted just before I did. I am not sure at this time what will fix this so we will have to try different items and hopefully work through it.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

OK Dave, I'm going to go into the Safe Mode now and see if those 2 programs are listed.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I went into safe mode and those 2 programs weren't listed in add-remove programs.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Lets try this we are going to substitute a Older OCX program for the new one being called during start and lets see if that correct the error.

Download the text file I have attached to your desktop and then locate it and rename it msdxm.reg from msdxm.txt

After it is rename the icon will change to blue building blocks. Double click the reg file and say OK to merge.

If that does not fix it then we will move on to another idea.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave:

I downloaded the file and renamed it msdxm.reg. I doubled clicked it and said OK to merge. It seemed to reduce the number of times I receive the WMPDXM.DLL error. I'm able to click on some icons that were receiving the error before. So it has done some to eliminate the error.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo

OK at least there is some progress so in theory reverting back too the msdxm.ocx may solve this problem. Here is all the references within my registry that relate to msdxm.ocx. It took quite a long time to dig them all out and combine them into one large reg file so I hope it will work. There are of course some assumptions made here that all is the same between systems which we know it is not so there are risks involved such as we will make this mess bigger instead of better.
So with that in mind I want you to create a backup of your registry in case we need to go back to it.

--------- *Create Registry Backup* ---------
Step 1- Start\Run, type in scanregw and hit enter
Step 2- Ignore the message that a backup already exists for today and let it create a new backup 
Note: That creates a Rbxxx.cab backup file that you can restore back from using scanreg /restore 
If problem should occur you can boot to DOS using your WinME bootdisk and select Minimal support, then type in Scanreg /restore and select the restore point you created before change.
----------------------------------------------------------

After you have backed up your registry download the attached text file to desktop and rename it from DXM.txt too DXM.reg
Again the icon should change to the blue building blocks. After change to reg file double click and say OK to merge.

Don't know how long the merge will take because there are some 90 reg entries involved in this merge.

After merge restart system.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out and where we stand with this repair.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave:

I just completed all the steps on your last post your last. All went well backing up the registry. The renaming of the file to DXM.reg went smoothly. The merging did take a while, but was worth the wait. I then restarted the system and clicked all the icons, links etc. that were giving me the WMPDXM.DLL error before. So far no errors of any kind have appeared. I checked to see if I was still able to run msinfo32 and that is functioning correctly. Next I'm going to see if I can install IE6. I see you an online right now and will wait to see if you think that is a good idea at this point. In the mean time I'm going to continue and see if I remain error free. 

Thanks Dave for continuing on with my issue and hopfully I'm rid of WMPDXM.DLL.

Also, thanks again to Mo and Steam for their involvement a few days ago.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
At this point I would recommend against any upgrades or download installs other than maybe Windows security updates if they apply to Internet Explorer or your Virus definition updates. Let your system settle down and see if any more problems surface. 
I would say give it one weeks worth of usage and record any problems you are seeing and let us know what they are so we can advise next step.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

OK, I'll put the attempt to install IE6 on hold till next weekend. I'll go ahead and check for updates for IE5.5 and my Nortons AV. I'll post back in a few more hours to let you know how things are continuing to go today.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I've been running the PC for several hours and haven't received any errors. I did have a minor problem shutting the system down once. I was doing a normal shut down, Start>Shut Down>Shut Down and the system went into a blue screen and froze. I was unable to restart by Ctrl>Alt>Delete but was able to restart by using the restart button on the PC. I don't believe that was related since it has happened several times in the pass, long before that WMPDXM.DLL error appeared. I was thinking, since that error is in Windows Media Player, should I uninstalled my WMPlayer? I haven't even attempted to open up the player and probably should uninstall it. What do you think?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
I am guessing at this point your Media Player may not work properly but that is a hurtle we should not attempt to jump at this time. Our concern should be concentrated on overall system stability. After your system has run for a bit with no problems and created a few restore points then we shall tackle the WMP problem, if there is one, and the upgrade to IE6 problem if there is one.
At this point run as is and let the computer settle down!

Also pay more attention to what is running in Task Manager (Ctrl,Alt,Del) when this BSOD problem happens at shutdown. This hard shutdown may be the cause of all your problems since the current cache is not being written to memory at shutdown when this happens.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

The system has been running OK since my last post. About the BSOD, you mention to pay close attention what is running in Task Manager when I have the BSOD. How can I view what programs are running if my system is froze? Or do you mean to view the Close Program window and perhaps close some programs before I shut down? Would it be a good idea to install a Task Manager software program?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
You need to view the Task Manager running processes before shutdown to see if there is an unusual one running that is causing this BSOD. For instance if Rnaap is running your Shutdown may hang but not necessarily cause a BSOD. At this time the onboard Ctrl,Alt,Del Task Manager will be just fine for our purpose.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

There's one more thing I forgot to mention. During restart on the black screen there is a large hour glass that stays there for about 5 seconds before it goes to a blue screen with a normal size mouse arrow and hour glass. Is this a normal restart? I can't remember if I was getting this large hour glass before.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
During Boot or restart your system will run basic video drivers. During this period of time and until the video card comes online you may experience larger than normal graphics. Many Video systems support 16bit emulation which is used for DOS functions and that is what you may be observing.
The shutdown problem will have to be looked at but not now since our concern is stabilizing your system and gaining some restore points for us to use. 

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Here is something we can do in the meantime while we are letting your system settle down. Go Here and download the Startuplist. After download run the program and post back the results here so we can have a look.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

Concerning why I can't make a Floppy Disk is that the door stays open after the disk is inserted. Here is my startup list:

StartupList report, 2/2/2003, 3:03:13 PM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST151\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DEVLDR16.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST151\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
NAV DefAlert = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.EXE
Norton Auto-Protect = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
Norton eMail Protect = C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
devldr16.exe = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 1/2/2003, 9:20:2)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_iu14D2N.tmp

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1\DELL\RESOLU~1\COMMON\BIN
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET CLASSPATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\WINDOWS\Java\Classes\RxAssistant.zip

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_0_8_6.DLL - {02478D28-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Symantec NetDetect.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/yinstmulti.cab

[YahooYMailTo Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YMMAPI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37653.4522222222

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003012801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 4,638 bytes
Report generated in 0.180 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo the startups seems fine! Nothing suspicious there. So I guess we wait and see how things go for this week.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

OK Dave, thanks.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

One quick thing I picked up was that StartupList ID's your IE version as IE6 SP1

What that means is the iexplore.exe is that version. That's where it goes to retrieve that information. I wonder what other files are mismatched after the overinstall.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave-Mo:

I have good news and bad news to post today. First the good news, since my last post I haven't gotten any errors or the BSOD. Now for the bad news, today I'm unable to Run msinfo32.

I was thinking about why I made of gotten that WMPDX.DLL error right after I reinstalled Windows ME over my previous. You made of already thought of this but I will explain. I upgraded to Windows Media Player 9 about a month ago. As you know the Windows ME installation uses Windows Media Player 7. This made of caused a conflict downgrading Windows Media Player form 9-7 and caused the WMPDX.DLL error.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Yes the mismatch in Windows Media Players is what caused the WMPDXM.DLL. The patch I gave you removed all occurances of it and replaced with Media player 7.1 older OCX version. 
Now MSinfo32 is MIA again!!! Third time for that problem. There has to be some program or action that is affecting the help center. Lets pick up the fix for that where we left off before to see if that will work for repairing it. http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=703402#post703402

See if you can make it through the fix.bat file this time and it may give us a clue what is causing this.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

OK, I'll continue on with the fix later on today. I'm at work now and unable to do it now.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo 
If you have trouble creating a boot disk again via Add-Remove programs then go to the site I gave you and download the startup disk program unpack in necessary and double click the .exe program and insert Floppy when asked.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I not only having a problem creating a floppy from Add-Remove, but just trying to create from any place. My floopy drive is running, I can hear it when I insert a disk or if I click My Computers and select 31/2 Floppy[A]. I returned the Floppys Discs I bought last week since none of them would work and bought a new batch. I still get this Disc is not formatted, do you want to format it? Then after about 3 mins I get this Disc cannot be formatted, try another Disc.

Is there a patch I could install to correct this? Or do you think I should contact Dell Computers and have them deal with it?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Sounds as if you may have a defective "A" Drive or Floppy Driver.You should try removing it from device manager first then restarting system and have windows rediscover it and install the drivers. If we cannot get the floppy going then we cannot move forward on this, so yes contact Dell to see if they will replace it. Depending on unit age it may still be a warrenty issue.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I went to Device Manager removed the Floppy Driver and restarted. The Driver was reinstalled but it still is failing. So I'm going to contact a Dell Tech by phone and see what they can do.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Good luck and lets us know when the Floppy is fixed.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

The Dell Tech walked me through the Dell Dimension Resource CD and tried to rewrite Drive[A] but it failed twice. So I'm going to have a new Drive[A] installed in 2-3 business days. So it looked like we won't be able to continue until this weekend or more likely early next week.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I had a slight problem last night when I received an update reminder from Microsoft to download and install 2 critical updates. The installation took about 10 minutes. When it completed I restated my system and it booted normally to my desktop. After I connected to my ISP, I tried to click on IE and my system froze. I restated and everything was alright for about an hour. I minimize a page and tried to reopen IE and I got an error message which I forgot to write down but it was a .dll and message said something like explorer has caused an error in windows and explorer will now close. If you continue to have this problem, restart your computer. When I closed the message I got another message that said, Do you want send an error message? I would try to close this message and it would keep coming back. I restated my system and everything has been running OK since.

In the past I have had this same problem after installing crititcal update reminders that microsoft sends. It always happens when the installation takes 5-10 minutes but doesn't happen if the installation is real fast, say 30 seconds or so. Is this a common problem with Microsoft critical update reminders?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
When Microsoft states it is a critical update that means it could be anything from a security update to some minor fix for language sets. You must review what it is and only download Security related. Even with security related you run the risk of the patch causing problems that need fixing. Considering your instability with your system you must be careful not to add more fuel to the fire and make matters worse. Your question..... Does longer downloads affect the problem..... hard to tell since we are unsure of what the problem is at this point. Something keeps wiping out MSinfo32 system information section and we have not been able to nail it down. The more dynamic elements you add to the equation the more elusive the problem will become.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I did a search for a msinfo32 problem at support.dell.com and they brought me to the Dell Knowledge Base concerning an article about an error that appears when you run msinfo32. The error is: CANNOT FIND MFC42U.DLL. I never received this error, just The page cannot be displayed. If you haven't already looked at this article, take a look at it and see what you think about it.

http://support.dell.com/us/en/kb/document.asp?DN=1045305


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Seems Dell does not allow access to Support Database without name and password beside you are not receiving an error of missing dll upon entry in msinfo32. If you want to display article you will have to paste it here for read.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, here it is.



Why do I get the error "CANNOT FIND MFC42U.DLL" when I try to open the System Information window in Microsoft® Windows® Millennium Edition (Me)? 

Problem

If you attempt to access the System Information component of Windows Me, instead of getting the usual system information window, the following error is displayed:

CANNOT FIND MFC42U.DLL

After clicking OK, the System Information window is no longer accessible from the Windows Start menu.

Solution 

To resolve this issue, perform the following steps:

1. Double-click My Computer, double-click C:, double-click Windows, double-click Options, double-click Cabs, and double-click WIN_17 cab file. 
2. Right-click the msinfo32.exe file and click Extract. 
3. Select Desktop as your location and click Extract.
4. The file is extracted to the desktop and an icon is created. 
5. Right-click the msinfo32.exe icon and then left click Cut. 
6. Double-click My Computer, double-click C:, double-click Program Files, double-click Common Files, double-click Microsoft Shared, and double-click MSINFO. 
7. Right-click in an open area of this window and left-click Paste. 
Click Yes to overwrite the existing file.
Once this is done you should be able to once again open that component of Windows. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Keywords for this Document:

error | Information | MFC42.DLL | mfc42U.dll | System | System Information | 
Details


Technical Tip 

Document Number:
TT1045305

Release Date:
3/27/2001


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
If you wish to try replacing the DLL no harm would be done and if by some remote chance it fixed the problem it would be a bonus. Just follow the directions given at Dell's Webpage and let us know how it went.

Dave

PS: Has you "A" drive been replaced yet?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I tried the Dell fix and got as far as Cabs. WIN_17 is not located in the Cabs folder. I did a search for files-filders for WIN_17 and found it in a C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\INSTALL. I stopped at this point not knowing if I should copy and paste WIN_17 into the Cabs folder.

No, my [A] Drive still hasn't been replaced.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
It is not necessary to copy Win_17.cab from Install folder to Cab folder. Just substitute the install folder for the cab folder in the instructions given by Dell. Depending on who loaded the system at Dell they left the default location C:\Windows\Options\Install receive the cab files instead of directing them to C:\Windows\Options\Cabs folder. This is no big deal since Extract will review both folders for availablility. So in their instructions do this for the line below:

1. Double-click My Computer, double-click C:, double-click Windows, double-click Options, double-click Install, and double-click WIN_17 cab file. 

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave:

I completed the Dell Knowledge Base continuing where you mentioned. The fix didn't do anything positive for the msinfo32 problem as I still get The page cannot be displayed. Hopefully it will not do anything negative either.

I did a search at the Microsoft Knowledge Base for msinfo32 and can up blank. Then I did another search there for The page cannot be displayed and found an article which deals with that but doesn't specify msinfo32. If you haven't already viewed this article I'll post the link below and see what you think. I didn't try to use it yet, because it deals with going into the registry and also because it doesn't mention msinfo32.

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q241/3/44.asp


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

A Dell Tech is going to install the new Floppy[A] later today.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I had the new Floppy[A] Drive installed and made I made a Boot Disk. Are there any other instructions you have before I continue on?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Nope. Move on with Katies original plan and see what the outcome is.
Good Luck.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I first checked to see if the sysinfo folder was in C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\SYSTEM and it was there. The screen shot you sent me of the system folder matched my system folder.

I put msinfo.htm in My Documents. I renamed fix.txt to fix.bat and put in C:\. I put the Boot Disk in the drive and restarted the system. I selected Minimal Boot and hit enter. At the A:\>C: and I hit enter. At the C:\>fix.bat and I hit enter. Then I got a Bad Command or File Name that appeared under the C:\>.

This is the text that appears in the fix.bat:

C:\>cd Windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\system\sysinfo

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\System\sysinfo>copy C:\MyDocu~1\msinfo.htm
File not found - C:\MyDocu~1\msinfo.htm
0 file(s) copied

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\System\sysinfo>



File not found doesn't sound good.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Where did you put the copy of msinfo.htm Dave gave you?

It should be in C:\My Documents


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Mo:

Yes, I put msinfo.htm in C:\My Documents.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Make sure Msinfo.htm is located directly in My Documents folder and not in a Sub-Folder in My Documents. 

You also stated the when you got to C:\>Prompt and typed in fix.bat you received a bad Command or file name? Then you said the text appears as such. How did you find out the text appears as such?

What appears is the fix.bat file ran in order to give you a file not found message.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

After tried the fix I removed the Boot Disk and restarted. I went to C:\. and opened the fix.bat and viewed the text that was in the MS-DOS window.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave-Mo:

I've been trying to take a screen shot of the folders I used to perform the fix with the Paint program, but it didn't work. If you could instruct me how I can take a screen shot of the 3 folders I used, I'll attach them to a post so you can view what I did. Thanks


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Try this. 

Right click on msinfo.htm and choose properties. Is it a hidden file? If so remove the check from hidden and see if it is found now.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Mo:

I right clicked msinfo.htm choose properties and Hidden Files wasn't checked, only Archive was checked.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Something is wrong then.

Open notepad and copy and paste the contents of msinfo.htm to it. Save it in C:\ 

Save as msinfo.htm

Open a prompt window. Copy this command:
copy C:\msinfo.htm C:\windows\desktop

What happens now?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo

Opps didn't realize Mo was here since she showed Offline!
Try Mo's suggestion first.

Not sure what is happening then so lets go at this directly in DOS.

1) Copy MSinfo.htm to C:\ folder
2) Restart system with Bootdisk and get to C:\>Prompt
3) At C:\>Prompt type this exactly:

*Copy C:\Msinfo.htm C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\System\sysinfo*

4) Say OK to overwrite if prompted.

Note: I used color differences to denote a space is required between them.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave-Mo

I'm at work now and unable to try the latest suggestions. I'll try them later on today. Thanks


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Mo:

Please forgive me being not too clear on your instructions. When you say open up a prompt window, you mean insert my Boot Disk restart, select minimal boot and at A:\>C: (press enter), then at C:\>copy C:\msinfo.htm C:\windows\desktop (press enter).


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That would be later. Why reboot again? I want you to see if the file can be found. Open a prompt within Windows. I know the file will not be replaced. I an trying to determine if it will be found before you try another reboot.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Mo:

My computer skills aren't up to date. I'm having a problem with copy and paste msinfo.htm to notepad.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Mo wants you to locate Msinfo.htm in your My Docs folder, Right Click on it and select open with, then open it using Notepad. After you have msinfo.htm opened with notepad then click file tab up top of notepad and click "Select All" after all is selected then click file again and click "Copy". Now close that instance of msinfo.htm

Now locate your Notepad Icon so you can create a new notepad. If you do not have the icon residing on your desktop then look for it in Start\Programs\Accessories.
Open a new instance of Notepad and paste the contents you previously copied to the new notepad. Once pasted click the File tab up top of notepad and click the "save as" button, and type where it says untitled *msinfo.htm* and save it to C:\ not "My Docs" or anywhere else.

After it is saved to root of C:\ then restart your system with bootdisk and get to the C:\>Prompt. Once at C:\>Prompt type in
*Copy msinfo.htm C:\Windows\Desktop* then hit enter.
Remember a space is between color changes of string.

Remove startup bootdisk and restart to normal mode.

Does the msinfo.htm file appear on your desktop?

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave:

I just completed your instructions from post#104. Yes, the msinfo.htm file appears on my desktop.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
OK then we have a recognizable msinfo.htm file. Now follow my previous instruction about copying msinfo.htm to C:\ folder and using dos to copy.

This time you may receive a message of overwrite if so say OK. 
Restart system then to normal mode and see if msinfo works.

Note: We also may be facing msinfo.htm being a protected file but lets take this one step at a time.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I followed the instructions in Post#99. When I was asked to overwrite I selected yes. I restarted back into normal Windows and tried to run msinfo32, but it is still showing: The page cannot be displayed.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Question... do you use any program such as Easy Cleaner or Web Washer or the like?

Dave


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Sorry, I've not read the whole thread, but have we had a startuplist yet?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Whether you've run Easy Cleaner or not, try running the fix here:

http://www.dougknox.com/winme/scripts_desc/fixwinmehelp.htm

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;274264


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

No, I don't have Easy Cleaner or Web Wash? I do have jv16 Power Tools and HS CleanDisk Pro which has a registry clean up feature.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
I guess the bottom line here is something removed your ability to use the Help center and we do not know what. First time.... well OK.... Second time..... OK now what happened to remove it.

Try Rogs suggestion using the DougKnox vbs file to reconstruct. It is the first link he gave you.

Let us know the outcome.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I ran the DougKnox fix, which took only 5 seconds. I then tried to run msinfo32 and my eyes almost popped out the sockets when the System Information page opened. Wow, was that a long overdue surprise. A BIG THANK YOU goes out to Rog. Also, thanks Dave, Mo and Steam for spending alot of time in trying to resolve this issue. Hopefully this DougKnox fix will be permanent and I'll keep you undated on that. I guess if I have trouble in the future with msinfo32, I'll just try this quick fix again.

Thank you again to all involeved in this thread.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Glad all is well for you since the Fix presented reconstructed the registry keys required to run the help center.

Still....... There is some event that you yourself may be doing that is causing the destruction or something external to Windows that is causing your loss of use. Be vigulant to what you are doing and test msinfo32 routinely to see if it is working. Maybe you will be able to pin down the cause. Just a thought......It could be the power tools you are using to clean the system!

Take Care.

Dave


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, I was just following along on where Davey was going. I knew that fix was there for ME, there is a similar one for XP as well.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

GoJoAGoGo

Glad to see you got it fixed  

steam


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks Steam.

Dave, yeah I was also thinking that perhaps it could be the registry power tools. Are there some "Key" words such as Help Center, System Information etc, I should look for that the power tools find? If so, I'll be sure to uncheck those entries.

These past 21/2 weeks have been a good learning experience for me. I've learned to do different things with the PC that I was never aware could be done.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Well there is no hard and fast rule to use since most of registry work is based on knowledge and extreme caution plus always creating a backup before anything is done. System Restore is a wonderful tool for fixing many problems but if your help center is dysfunctional you are out of luck. Scanreg /Restore is also an option in WinME but again it does not replace research and caution. As far as what to look for in registry changes that the power tools come up with as problems I guess the best caution I can give you is leave it alone until you investigate what it does and means. Key words as Help, System, and the like could be flags but also could be harmless if removed if they are shortcut links pointed to nothing. What you may want to do is actually run the power tools, get your list together and paste the results of what you have been seeing during these scans. Since your registry is reconstructed now maybe I or someone else can see where the error or removal may be occurring. 

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

Here are the Registry Entries that jv16 Power Tools just found. These all are red entries, (which I never delete) except for the 36th entry, which I made in bold type, HP Internet Connection Center which is a green entry.

Registry Cleaner
[ Root, Key, Entry, Value, Last modified, Reason ]

HKEY_USERS, .DEFAULT\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\MSMoney\MSMoney_1to3line\.current, @, C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Sounds\switview.wav, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: ".cur")., .DEFAULT\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\MSMoney\MSMoney_1to3line\.current
HKEY_USERS, .DEFAULT\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\MSMoney\MSMoney_3to1line\.current, @, C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Sounds\switview.wav, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: ".cur")., .DEFAULT\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\MSMoney\MSMoney_3to1line\.current
HKEY_USERS, .DEFAULT\Software\Hiwire\MusicMatch\WebUpdate, BackupPath, C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\Backup, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Update")., .DEFAULT\Software\Hiwire\MusicMatch\WebUpdate
HKEY_USERS, .DEFAULT\Software\Hiwire\MusicMatch\WebUpdate, UpdatePath, C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\Update, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Update")., .DEFAULT\Software\Hiwire\MusicMatch\WebUpdate
HKEY_USERS, .DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Installer\Products\AA75334BD6A349D45BE6344CD4905E84\SourceList, LastUsedSource, n;1;C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Install")., .DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Installer\Products\AA75334BD6A349D45BE6344CD4905E84\SourceList
HKEY_USERS, .DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Setup\CreatedLinks, Shortcut1, C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\Windows Media Player.lnk, N/A, This item was ignored because ofhe Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., .DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Setup\CreatedLinks
HKEY_CURRENT_USER, AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\MSMoney\MSMoney_1to3line\.current, @, C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Sounds\switview.wav, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list(Ignored word was: ".cur")., AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\MSMoney\MSMoney_1to3line\.current
HKEY_CURRENT_USER, AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\MSMoney\MSMoney_3to1line\.current, @, C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Sounds\switview.wav, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: ".cur")., AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\MSMoney\MSMoney_3to1line\.current
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT, Applications\Outlook.EXE, {KEY}, {KEY}, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Outlook")., Applications\Outlook.EXE
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT, Applications\shell32.dll, {KEY}, {KEY}, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Shell32.dll")., Applications\shell32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT, CLSID\{FBF23B42-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}\DefaultIcon, @, "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore",-32528, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Internet Explorer")., CLSID\{FBF23B42-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}\DefaultIcon
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT, Msi.Package\DefaultIcon, @, C:\WINDOWS\INSTALLER\INSTMSI0\MSIEXEC.EXE,0, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Install")., Msi.Package\DefaultIcon
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT, Msi.Patch\DefaultIcon, @, C:\WINDOWS\INSTALLER\INSTMSI0\MSIEXEC.EXE,0, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Install")., Msi.Patch\DefaultIcon
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{FBF23B42-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}\DefaultIcon, @, "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore",-32528, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Internet Explorer")., SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{FBF23B42-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}\DefaultIcon
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\CLASSES\Msi.Package\DefaultIcon, @, C:\WINDOWS\INSTALLER\INSTMSI0\MSIEXEC.EXE,0, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Install")., SOFTWARE\CLASSES\Msi.Package\DefaultIcon
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\CLASSES\Msi.Patch\DefaultIcon, @, C:\WINDOWS\INSTALLER\INSTMSI0\MSIEXEC.EXE,0, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Install")., SOFTWARE\CLASSES\Msi.Patch\DefaultIcon
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Creative Tech\WDM Install, Install Dir, C:\Program Files\Creative\WDM_INST, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Install")., SOFTWARE\Creative Tech\WDM Install
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eDocs\Encarta Encyclopedia 2000, Path, C:\program files\microsoft encarta\encarta encyclopedia 2000\enc2000.hlp, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Encarta")., SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eDocs\Encarta Encyclopedia 2000
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eDocs\Microsoft Excel 2000, Path, C:\program files\microsoft office\office\1033\xlmain9.chm, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Office")., SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eDocs\Microsoft Excel 2000
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eDocs\Microsoft Outlook 2000, Path, C:\program files\microsoft office\office\1033\outhlp9.chm, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Outlook")., SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eDocs\Microsoft Outlook 2000
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eDocs\Microsoft Publisher 2000, Path, C:\program files\microsoft office\office\1033\pub6.chm, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Publisher")., SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eDocs\Microsoft Publisher 2000
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eTools\i-Learn Outlook 2000, Path, c:\program files\i-Learn\Bin\iLearn.exe ID=63, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Outlook")., SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eTools\i-Learn Outlook 2000
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eTools\i-Learn Publisher 2000, Path, c:\program files\i-Learn\Bin\iLearn.exe ID=64, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Publisher")., SOFTWARE\Dell Computer Corporation\eTools\i-Learn Publisher 2000
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Dell\SolutionCenter\ASupport\NAV6X, RunPath, C:\Program Files\NavNT\nvlaunch.exe, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Nav")., SOFTWARE\Dell\SolutionCenter\ASupport\NAV6X
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Dell\SolutionCenter\ASupport\NAV7X, RunPath, C:\Program Files\NavNT\vpc32.exe, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Nav")., SOFTWARE\Dell\SolutionCenter\ASupport\NAV7X
HKEY_CURRENT_USER, Software\Hiwire\MusicMatch\WebUpdate, BackupPath, C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\Backup, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Update")., Software\Hiwire\MusicMatch\WebUpdate
HKEY_CURRENT_USER, Software\Hiwire\MusicMatch\WebUpdate, UpdatePath, C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\Update, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Update")., Software\Hiwire\MusicMatch\WebUpdate
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Advanced INF Setup\IE5SETUP, BackupFileName, C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE5SETUP\IE5SETUP.DAT, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Advanced INF Setup\IE5SETUP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Advanced INF Setup\IE5SETUP, BackupPath, C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE5SETUP, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Advanced INF Setup\IE5SETUP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Advanced INF Setup\IEHomePageInfo, BackupFileName, C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IEHomePageInfo\IEHomePageInfo.DAT, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Advanced INF Setup\IEHomePageInfo
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Advanced INF Setup\MSIEFTP, BackupFileName, C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\MSIEFTP\MSIEFTP.DAT, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Advanced INF Setup\MSIEFTP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\ClipArt Gallery\2.0, Database, C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\ARTGALRY\artgalry.cag, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Common Files")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\ClipArt Gallery\2.0
HKEY_CURRENT_USER, Software\Microsoft\Installer\Products\AA75334BD6A349D45BE6344CD4905E84\SourceList, LastUsedSource, n;1;C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Install")., Software\Microsoft\Installer\Products\AA75334BD6A349D45BE6344CD4905E84\SourceList
HKEY_CURRENT_USER, Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Setup\CreatedLinks, Shortcut1, C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\Windows Media Player.lnk, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Setup\CreatedLinks
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Money\9.0, DynUpdate, C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\DynUpdate\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Update")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Money\9.0
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER, Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu\Programs\HP Internet Connection Center, {KEY}, {KEY}, N/A, Useless empty key.,Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu\Programs\HP Internet Connection Center*
HKEY_CURRENT_USER, Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu\Programs\Norton AntiVirus, {KEY}, {KEY}, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Norton")., Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu\Programs\Norton AntiVirus
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\11042190CD9A58A40B576E4FA9FF31CA, C9280D8FF6C93D110808000CF43A92AA, C:\Program Files\Your Company Name\Default\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Component")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\11042190CD9A58A40B576E4FA9FF31CA
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\158825D0E556249488D99B3E5E31C081, 0BACD3DB5EF3BF4409ADFE0B2ADC3178, C:\Program Files\Default\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Component")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\158825D0E556249488D99B3E5E31C081
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\53D00F02B67611245A14D0132177DDD2, C9280D8FF6C93D110808000CF43A92AA, C:\Program Files\Your Company Name\Default\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Component")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\53D00F02B67611245A14D0132177DDD2
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\A75DD3AE840FD7D43B249470A2E3216F, 0BACD3DB5EF3BF4409ADFE0B2ADC3178, C:\Program Files\Default\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Component")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\A75DD3AE840FD7D43B249470A2E3216F
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\ADCEC965B2B975C479B354FC1C9C0E7E, C9280D8FF6C93D110808000CF43A92AA, C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Component")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\ADCEC965B2B975C479B354FC1C9C0E7E
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\C7CDD7CDCD923D110895000CF43A92AA, C9280D8FF6C93D110808000CF43A92AA, C:\Program Files\Your Company Name\Default\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Component")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\C7CDD7CDCD923D110895000CF43A92AA
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\D65D52622387E504FB0953E715AE1ACC, C9280D8FF6C93D110808000CF43A92AA, C:\Program Files\Your Company Name\Default\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Component")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\D65D52622387E504FB0953E715AE1ACC
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\E0A24FE12D023B14E810DFBA90519E07, C9280D8FF6C93D110808000CF43A92AA, C:\Program Files\Your Company Name\Default\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Component")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Components\E0A24FE12D023B14E810DFBA90519E07
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer, InstallerLocation, C:\WINDOWS\INSTALLER\INSTMSI0, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Install")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\Migration DLLs, Norton AntiVirus 6.0, C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\migrate.dll, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\Migration DLLs
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup, BackupDir, C:\UNINSTAL.000, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup, CommandLine, /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=D:\WIN9X /IE /NF /IZ /IS /IQ /IT /II /NZ /II /C , N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup, SetupTempDir, C:\WININST0.400, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup, UninstallDir, C:\UNINSTAL.000, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Works\6.0\Template Section, UserTemplateDirectory, C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\Template\, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Template")., SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Works\6.0\Template Section
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SOFTWARE\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\4.0\MainApp, SetupEXE, C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\Setup\MMSETUP6.EXE, N/A, This item was ignored because of the Ignore list. (Ignored word was: "Setup")., SOFTWARE\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\4.0\MainApp


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Rog,

Great call! 

GoJoAGoGo,

I'm glad you have it resolved.



Mo


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Since I new nothing about the mechanics of JV16 Power Tools and its associated Reg Cleaner I downloaded it to see what it will find on my system. 
Observation:
1) Documentation is very limited Help Files brief
2) Program itself is neatly laid out 
3) Items in green especially in the root directory bother me as to why they are included. I would have to investigate there relavance to this program.

If you look at attached Screenshot there are many items listed. The one highlighted is your Help and Support .exe and the one in yellow is Msinfo32.exe.
Also there are other active .exe's on my system.

Without proper documentation of use I personally would not arbitrarily check the green items and allow them removed.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Mo:

Yeah, I'm also glad the mystery is finally resloved. Thanks for your help and interest in this issue.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave:

Just a thought here concerning my issue with IE6 running for a while then disappearing. I was wondering if by a slim chance the DougKnox fix could of repaired my IE6 issue. I know Microsoft Knowledge Base Article - 274264 and the DougKnow fix deal with not being able to run msinfo32. So I'll do some research and see if I can find an Article dealing with this. Presently I'm still running IE5.5 and WMP7.1, but I did upgrade to IE5.5SP2. I don't plan on running IE6 until I can find a fix for why it disappears. I don't want to go through what I did as I explained in my 01-05-03 thread which I have linked below.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111488


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Since your problem appears to be solved now lets run the system as normal for awhile and periodically check MSinfo32 ability. These disappearing functions has me concerned if they cannot be tied to a program such as JV16 Power tools or the like which you have control over. Do not use any non-standard cleaning software for the time being and lets see what happens. 
Mo had a concern of Drive Problems awhile back so it may be good to periodically run a Through Scandisk periodically to see if errors are occuring.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

OK, I'll stay away from using jv16 Power Tools until you are finished investigating why the Green entries go into the root of the Registry. What about using Spybot or Ad-aware 6? I haven't installed Ad-aware 6 yet, but I want to try it eventually.

I went back to a 01-02-03 thread called ME: Denied System Restore , which was the first day I discovered that msinfo32 wouldn't run and remembered about a TGF member named PurplePerson who also uses Windows ME and was having which appears to be the same problem running msinfo32. He posted this in post#25 and in post#5 he mentions he uses Windows ME. I wanted to send him an e-mail and tell him about the DougKnox fix, but he has his e-mail addy blocked. I'll link the thread below in case you want to check this out.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=107961&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

So far msinfo32 has been running smoothly. I haven't used jv16 Power Tools or any other registry cleaner since I applied the DougKnox fix. Have you had a chance to investigate why jv16 Power Tools goes into the root of the registry with the green entires? I won't use this power tool until you can give me the OK to continue using it.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
No I have not had a chance. I have been sick better part of the week and all I could do to work my day job and little energy for TSG work. Will have a look early part of next week. What I may do is actually run the cleaner with my registry tracking on.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

OK Dave, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJo
Just a nasty cold but that should pass!
Glad all is working as planned though with MSinfo32. It sure adds credibility to suspecting a Reg cleaner.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I located the Registry Entry that is causing msinfo32 to stop running. I did a Registry Clean with HS CleanDisk Pro and it located this file entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACH C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\. I was suspicious of it and made sure I had it backed up and went ahead and deleted it. I then tried to run msinfo32 and sure enough I got: The page cannot be displayed. I went back to the Registry Cleaner and restored the PCHealth file. I then tried to run msinfo32 and it went back to working correctly.

So, I'm not going to use this Resgistry Cleaner anymore. I will just use the HS CleanDisk Pro for the temporary internet files that it finds.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Joe
Looks as if the problem is finally solved! Good detective work by the way! Review, investigate and be suspicious.... that is what you need to do anytime a registry cleaner is used.

Will consider case closed!

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

Just to be safe and not risk that this Registry Cleaner had found critical files from previous runs, I have restored all the Registry files that I had deleted over the past couples months. As I mentioned in my last reply, I don't plan on using this Registry Cleaner to delete anymore files.

If you could recommend a safe Registry Cleaner to use, that would be a plus for me.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Joe

I am not the one to ask about registry cleaners since I do not advocate there use. I have spent to many hours with frustrated people untangling messes caused by improper use or lack of knowledge of what they were doing. I would suggest starting a new thread in all other software requesting opinions and comments from other users. I am sure you will find many who will respond.

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I respect your opinion about not using a Registry Cleaner and I'll probably will not use one anymore. I thought this was a necessary tool to use on occasion. I did start a new thread concerning the Registry Cleaner to see what kind of response I will get.

Thanks for your input,
Joe


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dave:

I did some further detective work and wanted to see if jv16 Power Tools would find the PCHealth file that the other Registry Cleaner found. Out of 104 entries that jv16 found, PCHealth didnot show up in the Red or Green entries it found.

I guess that proves the HS CleanDisk Pro Registry Cleaner is a dangerous power tool.

Joe


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Dave:

My system has been running smoothly all week. I'm able to run the System Information all the time without any further set backs. I feel as through the Registry Cleaning tool that deleted the critical PCHealth/HelpCtr file may have also been responsible for deleting critical Internet Explorer files which gave me a major problem a few months back when IE6 disappeared and I was unable to reinstall it. I have since restored all the backup files that the Registry Cleaner deleted. Yesterday I installed IE6 and I'm confident I won't lose anymore critical IE files.

I'll keep you updated on the progress of IE6 from time to time. No further need to update the msinfo32 issue as we both are convinced that is solved.

Take Care,
Joe


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Joe
We all learn the Registry Cleaner lesson the hard way I guess. I never used them because of my involvment here at TSG and other Tech Forums. After I saw and helped others with fixing the messes created by Reg Cleaner use, well intentioned use I might add, I decided they were not for me.

Glad all is running well for you!

Dave


----------

